# kobo 50 percent off sale for about 3 days on many books



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Big sale at Kobobooks -- use coupon code: GET50SALE (you may need to try CA50SALE if you are in Canada) at checkout!!! If the book is epub without DRM it is easily converted using calibre (I buy a lot of indie books and convert them). You may need to download their free app for PC to get the books local and then convert.

If you don't have a Kobo account they offer a 5 dollar credit for signing up:

http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=c*Rz*soY0y8&subid=&offerid=361251.1&type=10&tmpid=9309&RD_PARM1=https%3A%2F%2Fstore.kobobooks.com%2Fp%2F5creditoffer%3Futm_campaign%3Daquisition%2520register%2520ca_Jun1015_EN%2526utm_medium%3Dsocial_paid%2526utm_source%3Dfacebook_Acq%2526utm_content%3Dgeneric

There are some great books on sale right now and the code works on Boxed sets.

Karen Cantwell has a boxed set of her Barbara Marr series
(Frank Tuttle has books out there too that are AWESOME but I haven't verified the coupon works on his books. I know it does on his All the Paths of Light, but I'm not sure about his Markhat books. The coupon doesn't work on all books!!!!)
JL Bryan has some good books out there that I really enjoyed--I specifically read the Ellie Jordan series.
Coupons usually work on all BAEN titles
Jana DeLeon

If I am not too lazy I will put together a longer list at my blog of authors I like who are on Kobo!


----------

